# NAKHON RATCHASIMA | Projects & Construction



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nakhon_Ratchasima
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nakhon_Ratchasima_Province


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

>>>


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

>>>>


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Wisarut said:


> Here is the map of the standard gauge railway line to be offered to Chinese investors
> 1. Nakhon Ratchasima - Nong Khai 355 km
> 2. BKK (Bangsue Central) - Nakhon Ratchasima / Nakhon Ratchasima - Maptaphut via Klong 19 Bypass 512 km
> 3. BKK (Bangsue Central) - Maptaphut via Pataya 193 km
> ...


...


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

*Bangkok-Nakhon Ratchasima (Korat) High speed Train Project*


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

*The Base Height Condominium * U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1672322


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

*Sim1 Condominium* (completed)



























​


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

*THE SPACE Condo, Suranarai Rd. * U/C




















..


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

2014/2015 Compilations

*MY Condo* U/C













*V Condominium* U/C






















*CP Office Tower* (Project)













*EVer 9 Serviced Apartment* (Recently Completed)












*Bangkok Ratchasima Hospital, New Building* (Project)















ฺ


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

*THE ISIS CONDO , Chang Puak Rd. *U/C
*


Acustic tan said:































BY THE ISIS CONDO FB

Click to expand...

..*


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

*The Change Relax Condo, Mittraphap Rd.* U/C


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

*P. Paet 2 Nakhon Ratchasima Hospital, 18 Storey *(Recently Completed)


































Images from : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.509159095829401.1073741836.369544679790844&type=3


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

*Maharat Nakhon Ratchasima Hospital *
Excellence Center Building, 21-Storey (Proposed)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1694454




















​


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

*The Loft's Condominium* U/C
























*CITY LINK PROJECT *(U/C)

































​


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

*THE WEST PARK, Condominium Project (U/C)
*

















*i-Condo*, Mittraphap Soi4 (U/C)






















*KLANG GARDEN* , Community Mall Project (Proposed)





​


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

*KORAT BUS RAPID TRANSIT Project: KRT* (Proposed)


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

atom said:


> *The Creston Hills*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\\\


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

Nakhon Ratchasima Ring road project , 109 km. around the metropolitan areas










_____________________


THe Wildlife Corridor and Road Widening Project on Highway 304


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

*Klang Plaza, Chomsurang Branch *(Under Renovation)


















​


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

*Suranaree University of Technology: SUT Hospital *




Master Plan




















*Rattanavejjapat Building (Recently Completed)*































*Excellence Center Building (U/C)*



















​


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

*Construction Update*

*Rajamangala University of Technology Isan* ​ 

New Building (Recently Completed)





















​ New Building (Recently Completed)​ 
















































​


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

*SAVE ONE MARKET *


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

Faculty of Fine Art and Industrial Design ,RMUTI 









































Source: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.456727844405860.1073741827.369544679790844&type=1​


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

*Retail / Shopping Mall*

*HOME PRO , Hua Thalae*






























________________________

*MAKRO, PakChong*





















________________________

*Tesco Lotus , Hua Thalae*






























________________________

*INDEX LIVING MALL*



























​


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

*Pradoke Underpass Project*


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

*CITY SUNDAY CONDOMINIUM , Sung Noen *


















​


----------



## carlosrod6691 (Dec 27, 2014)

*Mexico beach project*

Im from mazatlan mexico, and im currently workin on a construction, condominiums to be precise, someone has been here before? tnx


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

*Terminal21 Korat 
Shopping Mall Project *
Under Construction,Opening Q3/2016
























































Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1698109


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

*Central Plaza Nakhon Ratchasima*
Lifestyle Shopping Complex 
U/C

The first proposed design on an old location, (cancelled design)






























>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<


These are the latest design on the new site (Tentative Design)*





*



































​

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1666911


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

*The Mall Nakhon Ratchasima*
3rd Expansion Project 

new expansion area=40,453 sq.m.










site clearing on the right side











>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<

*The Mall Shopping Center, Nakhon Ratchasima*



gammaray said:


> *TM KORAT From Sky drone.*
> 
> 112040587



*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1010551&page=19


----------



## gammaray (Oct 6, 2014)

KANTARY Hotel and Service Apartment



gammaray said:


>


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

* Nakhon Ratchasima | Central Plaza *



gammaray said:


> https://www.facebook.com/KoratForumSkyscrapercity/photos/pcb.865198256892148/865195213559119/?type=1


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Nakhon Ratchasima | Terminal 21 *



Acustic tan said:


> ภาพเพิ่มเติม Terminal21 by G-Next


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Nakhon Ratchasima | The Mall Korat *




Acustic tan said:


> *ปรับใหม่ ดีไซน์คล้ายเอ็มโพเรียม!*
> 
> อัพเดทความคืบหน้าการก่อสร้างส่วนต่อขยายเดอะมอลล์โคราช (3 กันยายน 58) ซึ่งมีความคืบหน้าไปเป็นอย่างมาก ส่วนขยายนี้จะเพิ่มพื้นที่เดอะมอลล์โคราชให้มากกว่า 300,000 ตารางเมตร และที่สำคัญคือสาขาโคราชจะยกโฉมใหม่ทั้งหมด หากคุณกลับมาอีกครั้งนี่เรียกว่าจำเดอะมอลล์โคราชแทบไม่ได้เลย เพิ่มร้านอาหารและแฟชั่นแบรนด์ดังเพียบ เช่น Uniqlo H&M แต่ละร้านใหญ่มาก รวมไปถึง Ice Skate ก็มี ใครเคยไปเอ็มควอเทียร์เป็นอย่างไร สาขาโคราชก็เช่นกัน สงครามครั้งนี้ใหญ่หลวงนัก ซึ่งเดอะมอลล์โคราชไม่ยอมแน่นอน ... แพ้ใครก็ได้ แต่ไม่แพ้เซ็นทรัล!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Faculty of Medicine, Suranaree University of Technology*



pongffb said:


> *
> ศูนย์ความเป็นเลิศทางการแพทย์ ของมหาวิทยาลัยเทคโนโลยีสุรนารี(มทส.)
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Kantary Hotel, 20 Storey : Nakhon Ratchasima*












pongffb said:


> *โรงแรมแคนทารี นครราชสีมา*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

gammaray said:


> *ARIA PURA Condominium Khao Yai *
> 
> 
> 
> http://ariapurabyn2l.com/


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Acustic tan said:


> The Change Condo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Faculty of Fine Art and Industrial Design , Rajamangala University of Technology Isan*



Acustic tan said:


> ตึกคณะศิลปกรรม และออกแบบอุสาหกรรม
> มหาวิทยาลัยเทคโนโลยีราชมงคลอีสาน
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Festival said:


> *Kantary Hills Hotel & City Link Condo ( Real estate in KORAT)
> ดูจากภาพ City Link Condo คงเหลืออีก 5 ตึก เตรียมขึ้น
> *
> 
> ...


...


----------

